
Why Doesn’t the United States (Finally) Get Rid of the Penny? - blondie9x
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/11/insider/why-doesnt-the-united-states-finally-get-rid-of-the-penny.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=timesinsider&region=c-column-bottom-span-region
======
mattbgates
Keeps the lobbyist company in business.

